# Help needed to post sound files



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm thinking of posting some lesson points/articles on different technics with referances to audio samples.
I'm using soundclick.com which is slightly inconvenient. The person would need to follow the link there, click on the song and dwnld b4 listening.
Is there anyway that the person can just click on the song and it'll play immediately without needing to redirect or dwnld? Or what are yr recommendations to cut down incovenience. :huh:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

The easiest way would be: You should have webspace first, there you will upload your files and can give then direct links. for example www.blablabla/.../example.mp3

When the listener is using internet explorer usually the windows media player will be play this file IN the explorer window, you musn't download it seperatly first.

The other possibitly would be posting it here, would be the same way.

But the bad thing is: it is required in both cases to download it in way (it happens in background)

Another possibilty would be streaming. For example you give a folder on your computer free for internet, and others can listen in live time to it, like a radio. (i wouldn't advise that though) How it works with uploading to a host, i don't know unfortunetly.

For users with dial up, streaming would be better... But i really don't have any experience in streaming, how to do it and so on...


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

If anybody needs hosting for this purpose, I'll give you a good rate (sorry can't do free) on webhosting that would provide a great place to store files.

http://hosting.musicalhorizon.com

I still have plenty of space/bandwidth for this.

As for streaming, I can ask my host to set that up, but I think that's an extra cost on my part, I'd have to find out, but I know they offer it.

OR, what I do, is I can give you a "file" to host that links your media player to it, kinda works like streaming, works fine over 56K too...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow...sounds compliceted...
I'm quite a techno idiot. 
I think i'll stick to soundclick at the moment..until I figured out what u guys are telling me or adventurous enough to try.
Thanks for the suggestions btw!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

If you can move a file on your computer from one folder to another, you can put a file onto a webserver.

You would use an FTP client software to drag your file from your computer, and then "upload" (transfer) your file to the server.

At that point, people could then access it via

http://www.your_domain_name.com/your_file.ext


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

you could also get a www.geocities.com account, but they don't give too much space to free users, and they don't support HTTP streaming, so people would have to download the entire file before it would play.


----------

